
‘Routine’ Jobs Are Disappearing - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/routine-jobs-are-disappearing-1483455600?emailToken=JRrzc/hzZH6QgtUxa8wm00A0b68FTu2OTEiSJWrHf0TNr3XNue+o3aQziJ7u/TP0GRsnuYhc
======
molecule
previous submission and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310423)

